# Need Help with Lucy - TRIPLETS are HERE!!



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Good Morning,

I went out to check on our goat Lucy this morning and I believe she is due to kid any day now, but this morning she has some dark red blood on her backside. It looks like she is trying to open up. I do not see any of the "signs" that let you know that labor has started.

She has had kids before and she is an older gal.

Since I am still very new to the kidding process, I am not sure if this could be normal or if I need to be concerned. We have moved her into the backyard fenced area, so we can keep an eye on her. She is acting like her normal self, eating, walking, standing, etc.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I need some help. Thank you again.

Let me know if pictures would help.

Lidia.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

If it is red and stringy thats normal but it sounds like she will be having them today. As long as she is acting normal I am sure everything will be alright.


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

It looked more thick than stringy. I didnt' get outside as early as I usually do this morning, so it may have been drying up.

She is still acting normal, just laying down in the backyard, nibbling on some hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

sometimes that happens as they get closer to kidding. Keep an eye on her if she doesnt progress soon and it continues then you may have more of a situation on yoru hands. But for now if she is comfortable I wouldtn worry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

I agree...she doesn't sound distressed....at all ...she is probably getting closer...and should kid soon.... :hug:

how are her ligs?
Is her udder tight?
Is she posty?
Has her tail head dropped?


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

I think I still felt ligaments yesterday, but being new at this, I can't say for sure. Her udder is full, but not super tight yet. She did not look posty to me. As soon as it's light enough outside this morning, I will go and see if there is any change. I hope everything goes okay for her. She was totally acting normal yesterday.

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

Well, no real changes as of yet this morning. There isn't any "new" blood, maybe a little discharge but that is it. She isn't posty either. I don't know why she wants to torture me like this...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Bleeding? Is this normal? Emergency?*

Is she eating and drinking? Is she in any stress at all.


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - I think contractions are starting!*



sweetgoats said:


> Is she eating and drinking? Is she in any stress at all.


She is eating and drinking just fine. She does not appear to be in stress at all, just her usual self. I think I am the only one who is stressed at the moment. She is in the backyard, so I can really see what she is doing all day.

I am updating this post now, I was just out there, I think she is starting to have contractions now. I was just out there and she did something that I have never seen her do before and to me it looked like it could have been a contraction. She just did it again.

How long long do they usually have contractions for? Do the contractions come closer and closer together like humans? I hope I don't pass out.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - I think contractions are starting!*



MattMattsMomma said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > Is she eating and drinking? Is she in any stress at all.
> ...


Don't worry she will do fine! Just sit back and be ready with towels to help dry off babies. Other than that... ray: that there is nothing else for you to do but play with new babies! :stars:

Yes, the contractions will get stronger and closer together as her labor progresses.

Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

goat kidding is very similar to human birth with the exception of we (humans) don't lick our babies off after birth! Don't worry you will do fine. The contractions start out light, then become more consistent, getting closer together and then they get the urge to push and presto! Baby! Most goats (like humans) become more vocal and agitated as the labor progresses, so don't be surprised if she starts whining and yelling (like in human labor the point when you start saying I don't want to anymore!) Good luck- happy kidding!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

:leap: How exciting......sounds like babies will be here soon!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

I hope it goes just like that.. ray: ray: I like the part where you say Presto! Baby! Oh I hope I'll be okay..I just told my husband if you come home and I'm laying down out back, I've passed out!

It is very exciting, I'm just a little nervous, I've never done this before.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Have you had children? It is the same process just from the dr. or midwife's side of things. I am sure you will do fine. Just be patient, take a deep breath and enjoy the miracle of birth!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

You will do fine! I had my first goat kid when I was 9....It's a little scary at first but you can do it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

I so understand what you mean, as I have never had babies be born here.....I have all wethers!

But with all these new babies being born here, it makes me want to give it a try.....but I don't know!

Good Luck.....I'm sure you will do fine and become a pro!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Denise- You could always just visit during kidding season and decide then if you want to try it?!?! lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Oooohhhhh Sara, don't temp me! I just might take you up on it! I so wish I had a mentor nearby....but I just don't really know anyone around here with goats.

I am really considering getting a doe or two....first we have to do more fencing and build more stalls!

Oops, didn't mean to veer from the subject at hand....LUCY having her babies! GO LUCY.....You and Mom can do it and bring them babies into this big world!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

How are the two of you doing?

Is she progressing? Are you breathing? Do you have the camera ready? Towels, Nutra drench?

we are all here rooting for you. :leap:


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*



sweetgoats said:


> How are the two of you doing?
> 
> Is she progressing? Are you breathing? Do you have the camera ready? Towels, Nutra drench?
> 
> we are all here rooting for you. :leap:


She is laying down now. She ate and then nibbled on the bushes. She isn't arching her back right now. My husband is going to set up some light out back when he gets home. I have towels, iodine, nutra drench. Camera is charged and ready to go.

How did you know I wasn't breathing?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

LOL births are so stressfull they're relaxing! Good Luck!  It's gonna be an experience you won't forget . . .in a good way of course!
BTW, welcome to TGS!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Rubber gloves also- oh so handy!!!!!! Extra bedding, hay for mama, and a book for you. Could be a long night! :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*



MattMattsMomma said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > How are the two of you doing?
> ...


 Believe me I new. :hi5:

You all will be fine. You do know what to watch for correct? Look for those precious two feet, and they should be facing down, and then a adorable little nose. :hair: Now have you started pulling out your hair. Try to not be to stressed :hair: she will feel it believe me.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

You CAN do it!!!!!


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Yes, I just got the gloves out. They are on the counter ready to go. I need to find that Baby booger sucker bulb thing.

Yes, I think I know what to look for. I have the Fias Co Farm site saved. My Husband is on the way home, so he will be available to help also. My neighbors also said to call if I need them. They have experience with alpacas.

Lucy is very calm and keeps looking at me like "what are you looking at?"

I will post back if anything starts to happen.

Thank you again for all the help and support! :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Oh boy!! Babies are on the way!! You'll do just fine, and so will Lucy, just a little tip for the "baby booger sucker bulb thing"....if it is cold where you are, keeping it in a bucket of very hot water makes it easier to squeeze. And if you've npt used one before, you squeeze it and put it in the kids mouth then release the "squeeze"...repeat when doing the nose.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

she sounds like it will be soon..good luck!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

soon........ :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

:shrug: What happen with Lucy and her momma? Did Lucy kid and did momma keep from passing out?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*



cdtrum said:


> Oooohhhhh Sara, don't temp me! I just might take you up on it! I so wish I had a mentor nearby....but I just don't really know anyone around here with goats.
> 
> I am really considering getting a doe or two....first we have to do more fencing and build more stalls!
> 
> Oops, didn't mean to veer from the subject at hand....LUCY having her babies! GO LUCY.....You and Mom can do it and bring them babies into this big world!


haha...sorry! :laugh: 
How is Lucy and the owner? lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

WELL........................, do you have babies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Babies?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

Hope everything is okay! ray:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - Contractions ARE Starting!!*

*waits with everyone else to hear about kids, prayes they and mama are well*


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Need Help with Lucy - TRIPLETS!!*

FINALLY, TRIPLETS born about an hour ago. I was starting to wonder if she was ever going to have them. MY heart is racing and pounding. I will post pictures this afternoon, it is raining now. I am so happy everything went well for Lucy! :leap: :leap:

They are already standing.

Will they be able to get milk if Lucy's teats are huge? They are back there trying right now.

I had to take a break from logging on to the Goat Spot, I was becoming a nervous wreck, but I do thank you for all of the support and help!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh congrats!!

try and squirt the plug out of mom's teats so that they can easily nurse. They should get the hang of it pretty quick since they are searching.

Make sure everyone nurses.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats and great job to you and Lucy! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> try and squirt the plug out of mom's teats so that they can easily nurse. They should get the hang of it pretty quick since they are searching.
> 
> Make sure everyone nurses.


 I agree with Stacey make sure they get that colostrum.... congrats on the wee ones... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

I got all three of them to nurse. How often should they nurse? 

They seem to be having a hard time finding the teats on their own.

I also have one that seems a little weaker than the other two. I think she had 2 does 1 buck, I need to get a better look at that one.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

YAY congrats on the new babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

aww sorry you lost one but the other 2 sound like they are sweethearts, we need pictures and you need to kick back and relax with a long drink of ice/hot tea... to enjoy your babies with... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

jberter said:


> aww sorry you lost one but the other 2 sound like they are sweethearts, we need pictures and you need to kick back and relax with a long drink of ice/hot tea... to enjoy your babies with... :hug:


where did she say she lost one? :whatgoat:

some goats have a difficult time finding the teat for the first day to two days -- so everytime you are out there just guide them to teh teat to make sure they get teh hang of it


----------

